# Finally!!! Up to the minute Transworld 2018 coverage! HQ video!!!



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I always hoped someone would do HQ videos of the vendors booths with interviews as close to real time as possible and finally this year someone is doing it!......Good video and audio quality....This is a good night.....ZR

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC12Nnq9exqnCJG5mxslekDQ/videos


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just watched the fright props video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIVhM_x7EFE 
and it looks like Fright Ideas is coming out with a new 4 channel servo controller! I just checked their web page but there isn't anything up yet....Fright Props has a page here 
https://www.frightprops.com/control...ontrollers/picoboo-controllers/picoservo.html
It looks like it will be a great simple way to control servos without the hassle of DMX/programs/seperate controller PCB wiring messes/etc.....If you look at the video at 2:42, the servos look like they plug directly into the box!....There isn't a manual out yet that I can find so I hope you can set the servo distance on each channel before programming in real time...Too bad it doesn't have audio built in but I'm excited to see what future products come out from this....ZR


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

The frightprops booth was pretty BA this year! always spend a lot of time there playing with the picoboos


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Great coverage BTW, Thank you!


----------

